# first batch soap made - on to butchering :-)



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, I am on a farm role this morning - 

Was up early, milked, fed, and started laundry - all before 7 am!

Then I decided to make my first batch of soap and now I am going to butcher my first fryer chicken. I am so excited to make a dinner with as much home grown products from our land that I can


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL...Good for you!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow... you have been quite busy...and doing a very good job..... you go girl... :thumb:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

well SOMEONE decided to send morris code to the roosters - they are down the hill and REFUSE to come to the barn where I can corral them and catch me one for dinner .... won't even come up when i put food out ... LOL! So we will wait until they come up for the night. Hens are all over by the barn ... grrr


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

Smarter than the average rooster? lol


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

lol.. they know!! :shocked:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yah - probably.... but got laundry ALMOST done and house vacuumed - so getting other things done while waiting for them to come back for dinner


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry Allison...I sent them an S.O.S...."RUN GUYS RUN!"......


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Sorry Allison...I sent them an S.O.S...."RUN GUYS RUN!"......


 sneaky ...sneaky.... :laugh:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

thats it denise - to the CORNER!!!!!!! LOL! I need meat to cook dinner ..... heehehehe


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> thats it denise - to the CORNER!!!!!!! LOL! I need meat to cook dinner ..... heehehehe


 HeHe....looks like a time out...... :ROFL:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Haha denise - one didn't listen - we be BBQing Chicken tonight!!!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Stupid chicken.....I tried saving his feathery butt! lol!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

haha! 

whatever they taste good! I


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

you are so funny - there is still a bunch you can "warn"


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

too funny...I love it.... :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ony thing to save the boys - is if they never crow - LOL!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Ok....I am sending out a S.O.S to all roosters to keep their beaks closed and keep quite!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Or I can ship all 20 ish roosters to YOU - LOL!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Ok....send them....I'll start a crusade to save all roosters instead of whales.....lol!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL!!! Well there's always one in the bunch...right?? haha... I'd love to have chickens and fresh meat for the grill!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry Denise - two more got caught this morning - mmuuahahaahhh


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Made another batch of soap this morning - woo hoo


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Allison are you going to sell your soap? We love, love goat soap......wethers aren't to helpful in making soap....


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

You Da MA---- er, Woman . . . . :applaud: 
RIP Chicken Little . . . .


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, I am going to be selling the soap - I can't wait!!! I am SOOO addicted to making it and now hubby is all into it to!!! Which is great. He has some wonderful marketing ideas and what not for me - but I am not wanting this to get "to outta hand" right now, cause school is fixin to start back up for me in a couple weeks (fnishing my bachelors this year and applying to the Pharm Tech program) so have alot to do - so trying to get everything done now


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

:applaud: Good for you Allison for working hard and getting your degree...that is great! Hang in there!

Let me know when your ready to sell some soap.....but *NO* chickens legs in mine please! Your so busy running around catching and butchering and then making soap, you might get dizzy and forget which your doing...lol


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I can add a few feathers for looks in the soap if you would like - LOL

My soaps will be ready mid/late August - the dates are on the website ---- if you want a specific scent that has not been made yet - let me know from the list I have there and I will make it asap for you 

And let me know which you want - shipping is $4.95 for as many as I can fit into the VCR size priority box!!!! If my estimates are right - could probably fit 6 or 7 in there without a problem


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Any thoughts on a chicken noodle soup scented soap? :laugh:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

EEEeeeeeeewwwwwwww, Liz!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Idahodreamer said:


> EEEeeeeeeewwwwwwww, Liz!!!


 :laugh:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

It's not that it wouldn't smell delicious, but that's the problem. . . . I can just picture my dogs and cats trying to eat me after washing myself with chicken noodle soup soap . . . .


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I literally about spit my coffe all over the puter!!! I can just picture them getting all lovey with you and then...... CHOMP!


----------

